# Little white worms...



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

So i was checking out my citts today and i looked closly at the glas and i saw white worms around all the glass.. I dont know what i should do..



















what should i do??


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Grindle worms are nothing to worry about. My leucs actually eat them ike twizzlers. Just part of the micofauna of an establishing viv.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

okay thanks jason!!

I wasnt sure if they were harmfull or not!


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

More commonly found in vivaria are soil nematodes. I wouldn't be surprised if they are these harmless, beneficial critters instead.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Though they are not pretty to look at, these guys are nothing to worry about.


----------

